# DH as the only bike



## antonywijesinghe (Jan 23, 2019)

Hay guys, I know this is a dumb question asked again and again but here it goes. I just need some expert advise.

I want to get a mountain bike but can�t decide between Enduro or DH. I definitely like to do more DH but there�s only limited tracks available in where I live (Melbourne). But there are few all mountain type tracks available. So I want to take my bike to them in the weekends and go do DH on long weekends.

I�ve been asking around and everyone tells that I shouldn�t use a DH bike for anything other than DH. My idea was to buy a proper DH bike (Norco Aurum) and stiffen the suspension and change the cassette to a more climb friendly. Lot of guys said it�s a big no no even though its do-able.

I can only afford to buy 1 bike (start doing an extra job to save money for that) and buy it right. I am torn between Norco Range A1 and Aurum A7. I am leaning more towards Aurum but want to know if that�s a good choice.


----------



## Shartist (Aug 15, 2018)

As everyone has told you, get a capable trail bike or even a long travel trail/enduro bike. It’ll be plenty capable for DH— I rode my Bronson all summer almost every weekend at my local bike park and loved it. I recently picked up a DH bike, but not because I needed it, I just happen to get a closeout deal on a brand new V10. 

If you told me tomorrow I could have only one of the two, hands down the trail bike and my bike is only 150mm front and back. You can do so much more on it. Trying to make a DH bike into a trail bike is just going to bastardize the thing and then it won’t be very good at anything. Grab a mid or long travel trail and you’ll ride more nd get better faster. You’re in love with idea of a DH bike, but you won’t be in love with the reality when your local rides are a struggle while everyone else is having fun and dropping you on their trail bikes.


----------



## Staktup (Jan 21, 2016)

Shartist said:


> As everyone has told you, get a capable trail bike or even a long travel trail/enduro bike. It'll be plenty capable for DH- I rode my Bronson all summer almost every weekend at my local bike park and loved it. I recently picked up a DH bike, but not because I needed it, I just happen to get a closeout deal on a brand new V10.
> 
> If you told me tomorrow I could have only one of the two, hands down the trail bike and my bike is only 150mm front and back. You can do so much more on it. Trying to make a DH bike into a trail bike is just going to bastardize the thing and then it won't be very good at anything. Grab a mid or long travel trail and you'll ride more nd get better faster. You're in love with idea of a DH bike, but you won't be in love with the reality when your local rides are a struggle while everyone else is having fun and dropping you on their trail bikes.


What Shartist said! Maybe look at certain enduro models that are based on DH platforms or tech, like certain Commencal and Canyon bikes, SC Nomad or Bronson, or Bike Park oriented with 12 speeds to help climbing like Kona Process 165 or Norco Range... good luck!


----------



## Junersun (Jun 10, 2014)

I have friends who are park rats. Will not ride anything without a chairlift or a shuttle. They only own DH bikes. Depends on what your intentions are. If 90% of your riding is downhill then I would suggest a DH bike.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twd953 (Aug 21, 2008)

DH bikes are not at all suited for climbing for a number or reasons. I have one local freeride spot that I ride that has some massive features where I like to have my DH bike when I'm trying something new I haven't hit before. The climb is 3 miles long with some steep pitches (20%+ grade), gains 1300 ft in elevation, and we usually do a couple laps.

I can ride about 70% of the climb on the DH bike, but have to push about 30% where it gets too steep. The guys that I ride with have to wait for me a bit on the climbs where I keep up just fine on my AM bike. Climbing with the DH bike, I'm out of the saddle the entire time (seat is too low and seat tube angle way too slack), I'm fighting the long travel suspension which doesn't have the low speed compression damping for pedaling efficiency like a trail bike, the bike is quite a bit heavier, and my easy gear is 36x26.

The gearing and having to stand the entire climb is what makes it suck. 

I know a few guys that only have DH bikes, and when they aren't riding a lift or shuttling, they mostly push their bikes uphill and ride with other guys that do the same. Nothing wrong with that, but there is no way I would buy a DH bike if it was my only bike.


----------



## GoingNowhere (Oct 15, 2014)

I'll agree with what everyone else has said. A buddy of mine also has a Bronson which he uses on trails and at the park. I ride my DH bike on trails once at the beginning of each season just to make sure everything is ready to go for the bike park and it's work. When the riding is flat it's OK, when it's down it's fun (obviously) but when there's an incline it sucks.

If I had to have only one of my bikes for park and trails I'd rather tough out my hardtail plus trail bike down a bike park than trail ride with my DH.


----------



## KingOfOrd (Feb 19, 2005)

If that's what you want, get one. Sure, they don't pedal up hill very well, but that's lame anyways.


----------



## antonywijesinghe (Jan 23, 2019)

Thanks for all the input guys. I decided on a long travel bike rather than a DH but the ones I check are not available till summer is over here (bummer). SO not sure what to do, might end up getting a DH bike if I can’t find a bike before Easter 😊

The AL version of the below bikes are within my budget but none of them are available till mid year.
YT Capri
Norco Range
Canyon Torque


----------



## Staktup (Jan 21, 2016)

How about the Vitus Dominer? Seems like one helluva sleeper DH rig


----------



## Organ (Jan 30, 2004)

Commencal Meta and Clash. Great bikes in the category you are looking for.


----------



## Seventh-777 (Aug 30, 2013)

Don't overlook the Nomad/Bronson. Sounds like the AL versions are in your price range too, especially if you can get a leftover 2018.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

buy the bike that you will ride the best......or buy 2 used bikes for a cheaper price


----------



## antonywijesinghe (Jan 23, 2019)

Thanks for the reply Seventh-777. I already checked Nomad/Bronson but Santacruz bicycles are generally expensive here in AUS definitely no leftovers. I checked almost all the stores in my area. I still have 2 months till I collect budget so I ll keep searching. 

SHIVER ME TIMBERS: That’s what I thought. If I cant find an endure bike by March I am going to buy a DH. The DH parks are about 2 hours away but WTH 😊 !!


----------



## crossup (May 13, 2009)

In general you are correct, but just like any rule, there are exceptions. AND one of them is......THE ONE, by Canfield. No longer in production many of us hope they will offer something like it again. Its the kind of bike you rave about without fear someone can prove you wrong.

Its a great pedaling bike, I'm mean like people rave about. It is easy to fit dual chainrings so you can have the gearing to NOT stand.

The suspension geometry allows you put all your pedaling into forward motion without inducing bob or suspension motion yet the suspension is 110% active so it stays HOOKED UP.

With a dual crown is had no desire to wheelie uphill until well after its SO steep you cant pedal. Its not an ultimate hardcore race bike but it will for sure take anything a race bike will take.

Its not a porker- mine is 35lbs with yet another must have for a climbing DH bike, a dropper seat post. Gear is Mavic wheels, 235/250 tires, 200mm Elixir CR brakes, Next Raceface CF cranks, Canfield Crampon pedels and bar clamp w/CF bars. Shimano XTR 2x9 drive train with a chainring bash guard. Boxxer World Cup forks and Elka Stage5 shock w/Ti spring. It would be easy to build this at 32-33lbs as this stuff is now 8 years old.

Its SO versatile I lift ride it on the East Coast, bike pack with it in the Virginia mountains, ride local trails and do family rides with the wife. I've been to Whistler and Snowshoe so its not like ride sissy DH. And less you think I'm some pedalling monster, I'm 155lbs and on the wrong side of 60 yo.



twd953 said:


> DH bikes are not at all suited for climbing for a number or reasons. I have one local freeride spot that I ride that has some massive features where I like to have my DH bike when I'm trying something new I haven't hit before. The climb is 3 miles long with some steep pitches (20%+ grade), gains 1300 ft in elevation, and we usually do a couple laps.
> 
> I can ride about 70% of the climb on the DH bike, but have to push about 30% where it gets too steep. The guys that I ride with have to wait for me a bit on the climbs where I keep up just fine on my AM bike. Climbing with the DH bike, I'm out of the saddle the entire time (seat is too low and seat tube angle way too slack), I'm fighting the long travel suspension which doesn't have the low speed compression damping for pedaling efficiency like a trail bike, the bike is quite a bit heavier, and my easy gear is 36x26.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shartist (Aug 15, 2018)

crossup said:


> In general you are correct, but just like any rule, there are exceptions. AND one of them is......THE ONE, by Canfield. No longer in production many of us hope they will offer something like it again. Its the kind of bike you rave about without fear someone can prove you wrong.
> 
> Its a great pedaling bike, I'm mean like people rave about. It is easy to fit dual chainrings so you can have the gearing to NOT stand.
> 
> ...


But what I really want to know is.... do people rave about it?


----------



## antonywijesinghe (Jan 23, 2019)

I guess you got to stick with what you like the most (DH or Trail ride or what ever). Cheers mate


----------



## crossup (May 13, 2009)

Absolutely. Having a Canfield in your garage is like having Jesus come to your house, you are blessed. Riding it is like going to heaven without dying. The only thing Canfield owners complain about is waiting for the next model to come out. And just to be clear ONE owners do rave about its climbing, not just versus DH bikes but against nearly everything. In all fairness there are several DH bikes that climb well enough to NOT be afraid to use them for that, and thats even more true if you use appropriate gear like dual chain rings, dropper seat posts, and the right cassette. Adding a VP Varial headset allows you to help the head angle get closer to a trail setup and still quickly change back to DH attack mode. Making the right changes to DH bike can broaden its versatility without comprimising its use as a DH bike.



Shartist said:


> But what I really want to know is.... do people rave about it?


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

crossup said:


> \Making the right changes to DH bike can broaden its versatility without comprimising its use as a DH bike.


Funny and true. The One is an excellent bike and the only 8'' bike I would ever recommend to someone who wanted to DH and pedal up. I know cause that that's how I used mine.

To the OP: I'm actually selling my One this year. It's a newer black large with a custom tuned RS Vivid and currently w/ a Dorado which is pimped out. also has a 170mm Lyrik. Working on the final selling build but is def good at lift serve and def good at trails and will be considerably cheaper than any of the other bikes you listed. Ahead of it's time and,, even now other riders who try mine out call it 'refined'.

Fished out some old posts:

https://forums.mtbr.com/canfield/2012-one-788690-3.html#post12804537

https://forums.mtbr.com/canfield/2012-one-788690-3.html#post10979410

https://forums.mtbr.com/canfield/2012-one-788690-3.html#post11019739


----------



## shmity (Oct 6, 2015)

I live in Melbourne, I have a trail bike (130mm F+R) and a dh bike. If you're only buying one bike, get a long travel trail/enduro bike, there are very few trails here that really need a 200mm+ bike.Are they fun to ride? Absolutely, but its not necessary and wont stop you from riding everything we have on offer here. 

Some trails offer up a few advantages to big bikes, but there are far more trails that you cut out completely by not having a bike that can climb. Get a burly 180mm travel bike and never look back.

Edit: The Commencal Clash is in your budget and in stock with Pushys right now. A bike you should add to your list to consider.


----------



## Shartist (Aug 15, 2018)

Carl Mega said:


> Funny and true. The One is an excellent bike and the only 8'' bike I would ever recommend to someone who wanted to DH and pedal up. I know cause that that's how I used mine.
> 
> To the OP: I'm actually selling my One this year. It's a newer black large with a custom tuned RS Vivid and currently w/ a Dorado which is pimped out. also has a 170mm Lyrik. Working on the final selling build but is def good at lift serve and def good at trails and will be considerably cheaper than any of the other bikes you listed. Ahead of it's time and,, even now other riders who try mine out call it 'refined'.
> 
> ...


So is this like kicking Jesus out of your house then?


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

Shartist said:


> So is this like kicking Jesus out of your house then?


For I have sinned... I'm actually cleaning out the entire house, err garage - everything must go!

Edit: back to the OP - the long travel "trail/enduro" bike recommendations are good ones. If you have to have 1 bike with lift serve riding in the mix, it's the most versatile (hence the One or Normad, or whatever 165+ you like).


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

"I only ride Park"


----------



## plummet (Jul 8, 2005)

One bike only? 
Definately go enduro bike. Maybe even get dh wall tyres and coil spring shocks. Then you will have capable and reasonably pedallable bike. 


I'm running a 180,165mm rocky slayer and pretty much can ride every line i can ride on the rig. Some of those likes im not as fast on the enduro bike. But i can ride it! and I can ride normal track too. 


The rig is far too specific to be a one bike to rule them all.


Side note. Buy 2 second hand bikes for the price of one new bike. S/h Rigs are like used underpants. Nobody wants them so they are real cheap to buy second hand.


----------



## antonywijesinghe (Jan 23, 2019)

Thanks plummet; thats is the plan. I am getting either a kona Process 165 or Norco Range A2. Can't deside to get coil or air shock. Kona comes with coil and Norco coms with air. I Also have my eyes on a 2nd hand DH bike (Norco Aurum A7). Just have to do more UBERING to save money  Keep shreading


----------



## plummet (Jul 8, 2005)

My buddy has an Aurum. It is awesome.


----------

